# CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror 2021



## cjsummers003 (Oct 25, 2021)

*CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror 2021 - Night #1*





Welcome to the Annual CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror. Tonight Julia and I are taking a look Halloween Horror Nights 30 at Universal Orlando. 

Follow me on social media:
www.facebook.com/cjsummers31nightsofterror
www.instagram.com/cjsummers003
www.twitter.com/cjsummers003


----------



## cjsummers003 (Oct 25, 2021)

_*CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror 2021 - Night #2*_




Welcome to Night tow of the Annual CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror. Tonight we head over Beneath the Ice haunted house at Inaugural SeaWorld's Howl-O-Scream

In the icy wilderness above the Arctic Circle, a research facility was lost…buried under snow and cut off from the outside world. Something compelled you to join the rescue party, but doubt is creeping in. Was that laughter, or the wind? That shiver you feel isn’t just from the cold. These chambers aren’t just frozen tombs. They’re pulsing with unspeakable horrors, and you’ll have to stay frosty and alert to survive.

Follow me on social media:
www.facebook.com/cjsummers31nightsofterror
www.instagram.com/cjsummers003
www.twitter.com/cjsummers003


----------



## cjsummers003 (Oct 25, 2021)

_*CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror 2021 - Night #3*_





Welcome to Night to the Annual CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror. Tonight we head over to the Captain's Revenge haunted house at Inaugural SeaWorld's Howl-O-Scream

A tempting and terrifying force has possessed those who once labored aboard this vessel. Against every warning, you descend into its dank underbelly in search of the captain who swore revenge on you. What grisly horror lurks around the next dimly lit corner? Creaks and groans fill the musty air. You’re surrounded by what remains of the ill-fated crew. It’s time to find a way out…before they find permanent quarters for you.

Follow me on social media:
www.facebook.com/cjsummers31nightsofterror
www.instagram.com/cjsummers003
www.twitter.com/cjsummers003


----------



## cjsummers003 (Oct 25, 2021)

*CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror 2021 - Night #4*





Welcome to Night #4 of the Annual CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror. Tonight we head over to the Dead Vines haunted house at Inaugural SeaWorld's Howl-O-Scream

Something is stirring among the trees. A shiver runs down your spine as you creep forward, one timid step at a time. Is this jungle alive…or undead? There’s an ominous force at work here, a merciless mistress of ivy and evil. She’s poisoned these woods with an all-consuming appetite for visitors like you. Keep moving and find a way out before it’s too late. You don’t want to end up dead on the vine.
Follow me on social media:
www.facebook.com/cjsummers31nightsofterror
www.instagram.com/cjsummers003
www.twitter.com/cjsummers003


----------



## cjsummers003 (Oct 25, 2021)

*CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror 2021 - Night #5*





Welcome to Night #5 of the Annual CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror. Tonight we head over to the Water Edge Inn haunted house at Inaugural SeaWorld's Howl-O-Scream

This inn sure doesn’t look like the pictures in the review. From the moment you arrive, you can feel that something is terribly wrong. Every crumbling hallway and decaying room is crawling with restless souls. Maybe those wild stories about this place’s sea-crazed owner and his search for the sirens were true all along. Having second thoughts about checking in? Don’t worry, the staff will be right with you…everywhere you turn.

Follow me on social media:
www.facebook.com/cjsummers31nightsofterror
www.instagram.com/cjsummers003
www.twitter.com/cjsummers003


----------



## cjsummers003 (Oct 25, 2021)

_*CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror 2021 - Night #6*_




Welcome to Night #6 of the Annual CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror. Tonight we head over to checkout the Monster Stomp: Slasher Alley stage show at Inaugural SeaWorld's Howl-O-Scream

In the misty corners of Victorian-era London, a fiend known only as Jack the Ripper walks the streets. Watch him take the stage in a way you’ve never seen before in this modern rock and rhythm spectacular. Hold onto your seat as electrifying percussion, dancing, and singing combine for a show that’s as darkly entertaining as it is exhilarating.

Follow me on social media:
www.facebook.com/cjsummers31nightsofterror
www.instagram.com/cjsummers003
www.twitter.com/cjsummers003


----------



## cjsummers003 (Oct 25, 2021)

*CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror 2021 - Night #7*





Welcome to Night #7 of the Annual CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror. Tonight we head over to checkout the Scare Zones at Inaugural SeaWorld's Howl-O-Scream

Follow me on social media:
www.facebook.com/cjsummers31nightsofterror
www.instagram.com/cjsummers003
www.twitter.com/cjsummers003


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cj, the videos are lovely; however, they contain a solicitation for funds, which is a violation of the Terms of Service for this site. I’ve removed the Paypal link from the posts. If you would kindly remove that same link from the credits in your videos and repost them, that will solve the violation issue.


----------



## cjsummers003 (Oct 25, 2021)

RoxyBlue said:


> Cj, the videos are lovely; however, they contain a solicitation for funds, which is a violation of the Terms of Service for this site. I’ve removed the Paypal link from the posts. If you would kindly remove that same link from the credits in your videos and repost them, that will solve the violation issue.


Sorry I didn't realize I included that in the description. I will make sure those are removed from my posts.


----------



## cjsummers003 (Oct 25, 2021)

*CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror 2021 - Night #8*





Welcome to Night #8 of the Annual CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror. Tonight we head over to checkout the Scare Zones at Busch Gardens annual Howl-O-Scream. 

Follow me on social media: 
www.facebook.com/cjsummers31nightsofterror 
www.instagram.com/cjsummers003 
www.twitter.com/cjsummers003


----------



## cjsummers003 (Oct 25, 2021)

*CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror 2021 - Night #9*





Welcome to Night #9 of the Annual CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror. Tonight we head over to checkout the Death Water Bayou: Blood Moon Haunted Maze at Busch Gardens Howl-O-Scream. The voodoo chants have died off, replaced by blood-curdling howls…and your screams. Dark magic has manifested into darker curses, as ravenous werewolves claw their way through the bayou on the hunt for human flesh. Beneath the midnight sky, the moonlight reveals glowing eyes, bloodstained teeth and an inescapable fate for all who enter the swamp. 

Follow me on social media: 
www.facebook.com/cjsummers31ngihtsofterror
www.instagram.com/cjsummers003 
www.twitter.com/cjsummers003


----------



## cjsummers003 (Oct 25, 2021)

*CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror 2021 - Night#10*





Welcome to Night #10 of the Annual CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror. Tonight we head over to checkout the Cell Block Zombie House at Busch Gardens Howl-O-Scream. 

Welcome to Purgatory Penitentiary, where afterlife sentences are served with a vengeance. Incarceration is just the beginning, as maniacal guards shuffle fresh meat down dark and lawless paths for processing. Surviving the prison yard leads to maximum security and confinement that is anything but solitary. There are only two options for inmates here: breakout alive or be devoured in detention. 

Follow me on social media: 
www.facebook.com/cjsummers31nightsofterror
www.instagram.com/cjsummers003 
www.twitter.com/cjsummers003


----------



## cjsummers003 (Oct 25, 2021)

*CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror 2021 - Night #11*





Welcome to Night #11 of the Annual CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror. Tonight, we head over to check out the Forgotten haunted house at Busch Gardens Howl-O-Scream. 

Victims will be drawn into a hidden world beyond the rubble and rocks of an unsuspecting quarry, where dark secrets lurk in the shadows. Just beyond a hidden gutter entrance, the legend of the human uprising is revealed as a swarm of starving vampires plot their imminent revenge. Will those who enter return to the world of the living or are they destined to become the newest minion of the Forgotten army? 

Follow me on social media: 
www.facebook.com/cjsummers31nightsofterror
www.instagram.com/cjsummers003 
www.twitter.com/cjsummers003


----------



## cjsummers003 (Oct 25, 2021)

*CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror 2021 - Night #12*





Welcome to Night #12 of the Annual CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror. Tonight, we head over to check out the Residence haunted house at Busch Gardens Howl-O-Scream. 

This suburban home paints a pretty picture on its eerily quiet street but open the front door and discover the domestic demons that lie beneath. 

Friendly neighbors have gone mysteriously missing in this seemingly normal suburban community. Enter the pristine home of a picture-perfect family but beware of unseen horrors – once you’re invited in, you may never make your way out. Don’t let yourself become the next sacrifice in their sinister devotion. 

Follow me on social media: 
www.facebook.com/cjsummers31nightsofterror
www.instagram.com/cjsummers003 
www.twitter.com/cjsummers003


----------



## cjsummers003 (Oct 25, 2021)

*CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror 2021 - Night #13*





Welcome to Night #13 of the Annual CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror. Tonight, we head over to check out the Witch in the Woods haunted maze at Busch Gardens Howl-O-Scream. 

Something wicked this way haunts…an ominous legend summons you with her inescapable curse. 

Curiosity has brought many travelers into this dark forest, but only bone-chilling stories and dying screams make their way out. With each step deeper into the woods, the prospect of survival quickly fades as demonic disciples hunt wandering intruders through their abandoned village. Human sacrifices are chased to the witch’s altar, where dark fates are sealed with more than spells. 

Follow me on social media: 
www.facebook.com/cjsummers31nightsofterror
www.instagram.com/cjsummers003 
www.twitter.com/cjsummers003


----------



## cjsummers003 (Oct 25, 2021)

*CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror 2021 - Night #14*





Welcome to Night #14 of the Annual CJ Summers 31 Nights of Terror. Tonight, we head over to check out the Fiends stage show at Busch Gardens Howl-O-Scream. 

These captivating creatures of the night will infect you with dance fever and keep your pulse pounding with their raucous dance party on the Festival Field Stage. Bring your depraved sense of humor as the deranged doctor takes his motley crew on a wild vacation to Las Vegas. 

Follow me on social media: 
www.facebook.com/cjsummers31nightsofterror
www.instagram.com/cjsummers003 
www.twitter.com/cjsummers003


----------

